# Email addresses for Dr Gillian Williams RVH Belfast



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi girls,
Can someone pm me Dr Gillian Williams email address please? or Professor McClure's??
After numerous failed attempts in Belfast I am trying The Lister but need a uterus scan first. Hoping the Royal can help. Anyone else any experiences with treatment in London and scans and bloods done in Belfast? I was going to get these done at Origin. I hope they are relyable!


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

_Girls... I've removed the email address as it's a personal e-mail address and didn't think it was right to have it on a public site (never know who might be reading these pages!!) I've PM'ed it to fluffpuff but if e-mail addressed are needed can you please use the PM (personal message) facilities for safety?! Thanks girls _  _[/color]Bunny xxx_


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey fluff ,have you spoken to Origin about doing scans/bloods ,i only ask because when i had my tx in London they were only treating their own patients ,i did have an emergency and needed a scan and bloods done as rfc let me down and they did agree to see me as i was an ex patient but they are a lot more expensive than rfc.There shouldnt be a problem with rfc scanning you etc but they will need a fax over from lister first to state that you are going to be a patient of theirs and they will want scans/bloods done every couple of days and they will state what requirments they have,then the admin staff will book you in .Ring rfc in the morning and get their fax number ,then call the lister nurses and ask them to fax over the letter to rfc ,thats what i did and had no probs apart from one day when they didnt bother to answer their phones or reply to my message   .Any questions you can pm me ,but you def would be best to speak to the rfc admin staff first thing in morning


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

You could also try Dr Roberts in Dundonald, you will find him through the Dundonald Consulting Rooms.  Very nice man, same price as RFC.  He works with GCRM in Glasgow but is on hols when I need mine done so I'm going to RFC as well.


----------



## me and my twinks (Dec 11, 2010)

I would also like Dr Gillians email address.
I have two wonderful 6 year old twins which I can still to this day not beleive I am lucky enough to have, so I would never be able to thank her enough.
She was so helpful and caring throughout the whole process.  If anyone has a choice of having her involved in their fertility treatment you would be very lucky and very well cared for .


----------

